# Priming and painting MDF wood



## Spar (Aug 7, 2003)

I just rolled both the primer and oil-based paint on to my stand and it looks pretty smooth. The benefit of MDF is that it is already as smooth as you need so no sanding is needed first.

The actual support of the stand isn't MDF is it? I am fairly sure that MDF wood is not made to withstand a lot of pressure.

I built my stand with 2x12's and then just used MDF is the outside layer (no pressure put on it).

Here are a couple pics of the before and after priming/paiting my MDF.


----------



## MoonFish (Feb 12, 2006)

I would brush -> sand -> paint.


----------



## bigstick120 (May 23, 2005)

Nice stand Cliff can we get a full shot?

I would suggest 2 coats of primer and 2 coats of oil based paint. MDF doesnt do real well around water. IE if it gets soaked it will swell distort. As Cliff said above you dont want it to be supporting the weight of the tank. At least I would trust it to do that.


----------



## jeffboyarrdee (Aug 25, 2004)

alright thanks guys


----------



## Spar (Aug 7, 2003)

As said above, you will want multiple layers of the paint (I only did 1 layer of Prime). I think I did 3 layers for the nice glossy look.

Full shot of stand, and with tanks:










Never realized I didn't have a good picture without all the items on the table in the way... I should take some new ones  Plus the tank on the right is new now.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

MDF will fuzz up if you use water based primers on it. But, the best primer is shellac (alcohol) based, made by the company that makes "Killz primer". I used the shellac "sanding sealer" or the white primer - both work very well. Then very lightly sand and paint or clear coat. There really isn't a good reason to use oil based paint either. Acrylic paints work very well and are just as water resistant, plus they dry much quicker. Today's oil based paints in general are not very good. Our air quality regulations force the manufacturer to use less and less volatile solvent in the paint, plus alter the basic formulation. So, most pros use water based paint now, except for primer.

MDF does not swell in water like particle board does. If you left it in water for a long time it would swell, but getting wet doesn't bother it like particle board. In fact most siding and trim boards for houses are now made of MDF.

MDF is very strong in compression, but not in bending or tension. So, if you design the stand so no parts see a bending load MDF can carry the weight just fine. But, it is very, very heavy. The best idea, as Spar said, is to use two by something wood for the load bearing frame and just cover it with MDF for the finished surface.


----------



## arisk (Jan 11, 2004)

Hoppy said:


> MDF will fuzz up if you use water based primers on it. But, the best primer is shellac (alcohol) based, made by the company that makes "Killz primer". I used the shellac "sanding sealer" or the white primer - both work very well. Then very lightly sand and paint or clear coat.


I was just about to say this as well, when there it was in the last comment.
At least we agree and there are 2 people in favor of shellac, then sand.

You might look into foam rollers as well, rather than the usual fuzzy type.
I've used them for melamine paint, but just check they will work for whatever you choose.


----------

